# Midwest Bicycle Swap Sunday April 17th Haysville, Kansas



## Juxtaposed Machines (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is the link for the event:
http://locojoe.com/coasters/archives/795-2011-Midwest-Bicycle-Swap.html
I was just curious if anyone is going and if anyone went last year?  I was thinking about going, but I was wondering how much balloon tire stuff is there?
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## aka_locojoe (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm the one who manages the Coasters and the Swap website. I'm going and I also went last year. There will be balloon tire stuff. I can't say how much but the majority of the people participating are into the ballooners. It was a really good swap last year considering it was the first. I assume it will be bigger and better this year. I hate to make promises to someone who has to spend time and money to get here but I'm pretty sure you wouldn't regret coming. Even if you don't find anything you make contacts and spend the day hanging with like minded people which I always enjoy.
Hope to see you there.
Holler if you have any more questions.

Main swap page http://MidwestBicycleSwap.com
Photos from last year http://locojoe.com/coasters/pages/photo_album.html?gallery=Albums/Midwest_Bicycle_Swap/2010/


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I am going to try hardest to make it.  I have a bike I am going to bring to sell, plus I have a number of things I am looking for.  Thanks again!


----------



## kcrowe (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it....but the drive from Mulvane isn't quite as far


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 14, 2011)

10~18 Kustoms and Back in the Day Bicycle’s are looking forward to being at the Hayesville KS Swapmeet this weekend.  We will probably have about 20+ or so bicycles ranging from the 30’s to the 60’s, some projects, some ready to ride.  We will also have plenty of parts.  Here are just a few of the swapmeet specials that will be available from 10~18 Kustoms:
26” or 24” x 2.125 White Wall balloon tire combo (2 tires, 2 tubes, 2 rimstrips) $20
26”x 2.125  Kenda flame = $25 pair
Complete Bottom Bracket sets = $5
Bottom Bracket bearings = $3 a pair or 2 pairs for $5
Head set bearings = $2 a pair or $3 for 2 pair
New 1/2 & 9/16” pedals = $5 pair
Stems = $5
13/16 x 5/8 Schwinn style Seat posts = $3
New ½” pitch chain and link = $5
Hunt Wilde grips $3 pair, 2 pair for $5
I will also have a limited selection of my Custom & Deluxe Lazy 7 seat posts = $10 -$15 each
And I will also have a few of my New S’kool lazy 7 seat posts. 1”x 7/8”, 7/8”x7/8” & 7/8”x5/8” $20 each
Plus much more, just look for the white 1 ton Chevy dully w/ trailer full of bikes and parts.  
http://www.1018kustoms.com 
Sorry for the gratuitous self promotion but thought it would also be a good plug for the swapmeet. 
See ya Sunday.


----------



## kcrowe (Apr 15, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a little self promotion Marty.  I'll look you up for a set of tires.  

Ken


----------



## ratfink1962 (Apr 16, 2011)

2nd Annual Midwest BIcycle swapmeet, THIS Sunday April 17th. 

Location: Haysville Hometown Market 101 south main, Haysville Kansas 67060 
only 1.5 miles west of Exit 39 on the Kansas Turnpike 
Vendor setup 7am 

Vendors... This swap is open to vendors wanting to sell any kind of bicycles, parts, memorabilia etc... Antique, Road, BMX , MTB it's all welcome. Bring your own tables and chairs. Bring change. $5.00 booth fee. Please check in at the sign-up table when you arrive! 

I know of vendors coming from as far away as Kansas City, and a bunch from all over Kansas, maybe a few from Oklahoma. 

This is a once a year event, DONT miss it! 

for more info go to http://www.midwestbicycleswap.com


----------

